# To BJJ or not to BJJ



## Burrowes14 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello 
I'm new here !
I'm 16 and have trained shotokan karate for 11 years , this being both competitive/sport style and traditional.
My dream in life is to compete in the 2024 Olympics although i also want to be able to make a living from martial arts , being honest I havent had the same love for karate as I used to and believe the fire can be re lit with a spark of bjj 
Although if I was to cross train I almost feel as if I would be betraying karate I'm not to sure why , any help or opinions ?


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 5, 2017)

Do what you want to do. It's your life your not betraying anyone. Also nothing wrong with a dream but it's very difficult to make a living in martial arts especially these days. 

But also you won't like karate more by doing another style you'll just end up liking that style more and in comparison hating karate even more. If you don't like it best thing to do is quit. Why waste time and money on something you don't enjoy


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 5, 2017)

You wouldn't be betraying anything, but if your goal is to compete in a specific format, keep in mind that time spent training BJJ is time taken away from karate. Personally when I feel like that, I take a break fro a month or two...if you like it you'll end up going back, but if you don't like it anymore you won't waste your time on it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 5, 2017)

Forget about "betraying" Karate (or any other art). Martial arts are a tool for the use of human beings. Humans are not servants to a martial art. Karate does not have feelings which will be hurt if you cross train. Karate won't even mind if you quit martial arts and devote your life to playing video games. Make the decision to train in whatever based on your own goals and priorities.
If you really are aiming for competing in Karate in the 2024 Olympics then you need to determine what rules will be used for that competition, find a coach who currently produces champions under those rules, then train according to that coaches guidance pretty much every hour that you're not doing schoolwork, chores or sleeping. Your parents will need to invest some serious time and money taking you to every tournament and training seminar they can manage. Better keep them happy. Also be aware that even if you do all of the above the odds are still against you and you'll need to be really lucky. If you don't still have some serious excitement for Karate, that's going to be tough.
Making a living at martial arts is tough. You pretty much have the option of being a professional fighter (which is hard, hazardous, and short term) or else running a martial arts school. The financial success of a commercial dojo generally depends more on the business savvy of the owner than the martial arts skills of the head instructor. If you want to go that route, make sure to take some business classes in school.
BJJ - I'd suggest giving it a try and seeing what you think. Maybe you'll love it. Maybe you'll hate it. Maybe you'll say "meh." I'm a BJJ instructor, but I won't pretend it's for everybody. Get some exposure and decide for yourself.


----------



## Buka (Dec 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.

As a twenty year Karate man who then added BJJ - if you give it a year, I think you'll love it. Makes your Karate better as well, sheds new light. And fun, oh man is it fun.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony's post is a good one. The art is supposed to serve you, not the other way around.  If you are interested in Jiu-Jitsu then find a quality school near you and check it out.  As long as you are open with your instructor I don't see why it should be a problem.  In fact, if your instructor has a problem with it, as long as you handled it appropriately, that would be a sign to me that you are training in the wrong place to begin with.  

Where are you located?


----------



## Burrowes14 (Dec 5, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Tony's post is a good one. The art is supposed to serve you, not the other way around.  If you are interested in Jiu-Jitsu then find a quality school near you and check it out.  As long as you are open with your instructor I don't see why it should be a problem.  In fact, if your instructor has a problem with it, as long as you handled it appropriately, that would be a sign to me that you are training in the wrong place to begin with.
> 
> Where are you located?


Hey , I'm located in Dublin , there's multiple SBG clubs located 20 minutesfrom me , in fact there's one literally 3 minutes away .


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 5, 2017)

Burrowes14 said:


> Hey , I'm located in Dublin , there's multiple SBG clubs located 20 minutesfrom me , in fact there's one literally 3 minutes away .


SBG has an excellent reputation. If you have one that close, I would definitely recommend giving it a try.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 5, 2017)

Chuck Norris trains BJJ.


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes to all.  If you’re looking at competing at an elite level, you’re a little behind the curve already at 16.   Not to be discouraging.  Rather, just to emphasize what tony d said, that if this is truly your interest, you need to commit now.   Find a coach and train seriously for that rule set.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 5, 2017)

Burrowes14 said:


> Hey , I'm located in Dublin , there's multiple SBG clubs located 20 minutesfrom me , in fact there's one literally 3 minutes away .



You should definitely check it out.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 5, 2017)

Stupid question, perhaps; I don’t know the scene in Dublin...
Is wrestling an option at your school?  A lot of high schools here in the US have wrestling teams.  It would be free.


----------



## Burrowes14 (Dec 6, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Stupid question, perhaps; I don’t know the scene in Dublin...
> Is wrestling an option at your school?  A lot of high schools here in the US have wrestling teams.  It would be free.


No , there's not a big scene for wrestling in Dublin so unfortunately our schools don't do it in fact they don't really do any combat sport / martial arts


----------



## Burrowes14 (Dec 6, 2017)

Steve said:


> Yes to all.  If you’re looking at competing at an elite level, you’re a little behind the curve already at 16.   Not to be discouraging.  Rather, just to emphasize what tony d said, that if this is truly your interest, you need to commit now.   Find a coach and train seriously for that rule set.


Steve I'm training 3-5 times a week going to the gym 2 times a week and plan on eventually getting back into running but it's off season , I also do non weighted full body workouts most days , I've trained with the official karate Ireland team multiple times and I'm on the development squad , at 16 I think I'm on the right line , once the road to my organisations  world championship starts i once again will be training a lot more this is usually around the summer time due to restrictions with school !


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 9, 2017)

Burrowes14 said:


> Steve I'm training 3-5 times a week going to the gym 2 times a week and plan on eventually getting back into running but it's off season , I also do non weighted full body workouts most days , I've trained with the official karate Ireland team multiple times and I'm on the development squad , at 16 I think I'm on the right line , once the road to my organisations  world championship starts i once again will be training a lot more this is usually around the summer time due to restrictions with school !


Well if you're doing all that and start Jiu Jitsu then really your karate will just start to suffer. You can absolutely do 2 if it's just a hobby but if you're looking to compete at a high level then just stick with the one you want to compete in. It wouldn't make sense for me to do a boxing match and spend any time training Jiu Jitsu


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 10, 2017)

Burrowes14 said:


> Hello
> I'm new here !
> I'm 16 and have trained shotokan karate for 11 years , this being both competitive/sport style and traditional.
> My dream in life is to compete in the 2024 Olympics although i also want to be able to make a living from martial arts , being honest I havent had the same love for karate as I used to and believe the fire can be re lit with a spark of bjj
> Although if I was to cross train I almost feel as if I would be betraying karate I'm not to sure why , any help or opinions ?


Don't let yourself get caught up in the idea of "betraying" an art. That's not possible. You study an art, and you might pass an art along, but you owe nothing to the art (and much to the people who helped you learn it). Learning something else will probably strengthen your overall understanding, including strengthening your primary art.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Dec 10, 2017)

Look into Judo bro! I just started a week ago and ipponed a legit brown belt. You might enjoy it and it's an olympic sport. Gives you superior balance and grappling skills. It's badass. Best decision I have ever made.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 11, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> Look into Judo bro! I just started a week ago and ipponed a legit brown belt. You might enjoy it and it's an olympic sport. Gives you superior balance and grappling skills. It's badass. Best decision I have ever made.


Lol no you didn't and if you did there's no way he's a legit brown belt


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Dec 11, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Lol no you didn't and if you did there's no way he's a legit brown belt


How about you stop being a little negative internet troll and start headhunting for positivity on this forum. It's amazing how brave people can be behind a computer keyboard.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 11, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> How about you stop being a little negative internet troll and start headhunting for positivity on this forum. It's amazing how brave people can be behind a computer keyboard.



Seriously, stop.  Many people stepped in and tried to help you find a good place to train.  I am one of them.  However, you have slipped well over the line into ridiculousness.  You did not Ippon a legit Judo Brown Belt in your first week of training.  The only possible way is if you were being shown a throw and he was being a compliant partner (in other words, he let you have it).


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 11, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> How about you stop being a little negative internet troll and start headhunting for positivity on this forum. It's amazing how brave people can be behind a computer keyboard.


Okay buddy


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 11, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Seriously, stop.  Many people stepped in and tried to help you find a good place to train.  I am one of them.  However, you have slipped well over the line into ridiculousness.  You did not Ippon a legit Judo Brown Belt in your first week of training.  The only possible way is if you were being shown a throw and he was being a compliant partner (in other words, he let you have it).


Only way I can potentially believe it is if the place is a mcdojo and the brown belt is a total fake and the school is a absoloute joke only possible way it could happen


----------

